# Develop module sliders not working



## Rena (Feb 2, 2014)

I can edit images using histogram, but develop sliders show numbers changing, but do not change image or histogram.I called Adobe support and had a3hr dropped call exchange,we went into preferences and reloaded the develop file, it worked for 24 hrs, now back to wher I was,I run maverick os10.9 on MacBook Pro, and use lr5.3.I do not remember the steps adobe took me through that worked briefly and want to avoid another call to adobe support.please suggest some good advise.Rena


----------

